# DWYB ER34 GT-R



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Hi everybody,

Here is my new car for the 08 season - It will be the DWYB demo car and is being built by Julian @ Garage-D with the help of support from the DWYB sponsors










Its a ER34 GT that i got from Topo  

Plan is to swap the asmatic RB20 NA for an RB26 that is being supplied by Saj @ JapPerformance Parts

Phil from ArchyEnemy has done a great job rolling the arches rolled for me as they were rubbing bit on my 9.5Js 

Will post up more info soon :wavey:


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I hope the swap turns out good. :thumbsup:


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

m92fs said:


> Welcome to the forum. I hope the swap turns out good. :thumbsup:


"Join Date: May 2002"

:nervous:


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Weird


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

doesnt say hes a newbie just says he got a new motor. he has over 500 posts!?!


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Sorrry, I was totally confused :S


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Anyway, nice car Lex.....let's see the progress soon!
Ian


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

I guess multitasking isn't what I'm good at. I'm very sorry that was stupid. But nice car and I hope it all turns out good.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Looking good Lex!

Will give you a buzz on Monday... Sorry I missed your call the other day .


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice one Lex. We'll have to arrange to meet up soon so you can show me what skidding is all about from inside the car instead of just watching from the outside


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Once it has some booost the tiny standard brakes are not going to be up the the job so I spoke to the guys at K-Sport who run a 33 GTS in EDC - they suggested 330mm discs with 8 pots and DS2500 pads









Kit also came with braided hoses - which was nice 


Also ordered a few goodies









Diff collars









Alu rad pipe









Looks more like sat nav than guages 

and an ER34 GTT prop from Scotty @ Skylinepart to try and match up to the RB25 box we are going to use for the conversion

Ian, already spotted you got goodies for sale - will know which turbo elbows i have when we pick up the lump next week

Alex, Finally i have a car worthy of your skills 

Daz, best bet is to check out the DWYB site for dates next yr - blag a day off work and come have some passnger rides in a few different drift cars


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I'll try and make it along some time next year mate.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Santa dropped of my Christmas goodies a day early 


Exedy Twin plate Clutch and flywheel from CG Motorsport











Japspeed Downpipe












Japspeed R34 GTT exhaust 











Japspeed 50mm Alu Rad











Japspeed subframe locking collars












Saj at Jap Performance Parts came through with a nicely tweeked BNR33 RB26 









Came with 700cc inj


and Splitfire ignition











Apexi Filters









and best bit...












HKS 2540s - plan is to fit Garage-D spec twin screamer pipes once I've sourced some turbo elbows 


Thanks Scotty @ Skylinepart.com for supplying an R34 GTT prop 

&

Special thanks to Paul @ Japspeed for getting me the bits so quickly


Merry Christmas and Happy Skidding in the New Year!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Good man Lex, I expect to see some serious Skidding action next year, with that spec you might even take her up the strip :chuckle: 

Merry Christmas


Mick


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

*looking good !*

Hi Lex,

Loving the spec of the 34, Nice mods she is going to be sweet :smokin: 

looking forward to seeing the finished article  

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Cheers chaps  

planning to run it up the strip at my [email protected] event in april - gona be needing some launching tips mick 

i wont be surprised if it does not get traction til i cross the line :chuckle:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice one Lex can't wait to see this project finished!!

We'll have to go for a blast one Sunday when she's ready like the good old days!!!


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Finally almost ready..........


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool,

i still remember when you had your pulsar, you drove that like you stole it lol...


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

LOl how true - i used to really enjoy super car killing in my trusty datsun 

Grown out of being a twat on the roads these days and channel all my petrol head energy into teaching people how to control their drift cars safely at pod


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good stuff Lex, thanks for the advice today man. Managed to lend a BGW for this weekend and judging by your build you may need one too :thumbsup:








Smokey :clap:


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Sweet good luck mate -super to see you getting out there and having as much FUN as possible in your skyline 

No Big Gay Wing for me - actually planning to run spolierless when i fit my Knight Racer carbon boot 

I think drift cars looked best before F&F style BGWs and garsih vinyls became the norm :flame:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> LOl how true - i used to really enjoy super car killing in my trusty datsun
> 
> Grown out of being a twat on the roads these days and channel all my petrol head energy into teaching people how to control their drift cars safely at pod


:chuckle:


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> LOl how true - i used to really enjoy super car killing in my trusty datsun
> 
> Grown out of being a twat on the roads these days and channel all my petrol head energy into teaching people how to control their drift cars safely at pod


i must have seen about 50 videos of 'NEO' having near-misses on the north circular and surrounding roads.....but they seem closer when it's in the flesh!

Looking forward to seeing the new creation asap mate!


NEO - 1993 to 2004: RIP








Ian


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Got the 34 back on tuesday night

Straight to Motorworx to get the Power FC mapped by Steve Sadler from Fctuning.com on dyno dynamic rollers

27 runs later steve squeezed out 540hp @ 1.8 bar 

Vid here :

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=22731978745&oid=2246946337

When we went to road test it was a bit damp out. Spins up in 3rd and 4th when it comes on boost. Im currently far too pussy to drive it on the high boost setting cos 

A ) its an animal 
B ) i dont need 500+ have to have fun

So run around at 1 bar giving 400hp

Took it to DWYB on weds for shakedown performed ok but suffered from fuel surge on left hand transistions so need to get fuel pump pick up modded 

Then did a quick photo shoot with Andy C 









































will post up the full spec list and power graphs once ive got them scanned 


Massive thank you for all the help and support to :


Julian and B @ Garage D
Steve @ FCtuning.com
Paul @ Japspeed
Mick and Linda @ C&G Motorsport
Saj @ Japperformanceparts
Kev @ KSport
Norm @ AutoBMC
[email protected] Skylinepart.com
Jason @ Autosaurus
Ben @ GTC 
Mark @ SumoPower
DucatiChick 





cheers

Lex


----------



## Jez200 (Oct 6, 2002)

Good stuff!
Love those K-Sport brakes.

Going to be paying a visit to Steve soon to map my RB once its run in


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Enjoy it Lex


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Im pretty chuffed with them

few brand snobs slag them off as being shite quality - often without having tried them 

i use DS2500 pads, GTR master cylinder, braided line and a brake stopper and have been very impressed by the stopping power 

Good bite even when cold and immense once they are warm

only down side of the pads is that they are keen on leaving fair bit of red dust on rims - i feel it is a price worth paying :smokin:


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

looking good lex - you've got to be happy with the result!


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Well done lex :thumbsup:

Should be plenty enough to make smoke 

Look forward to seeing her in action at the pod!

Rob


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

alright lex, could not make last DWYB as car is in bits again now raedy for saturday tho just got to re map it now.

I heard a rumour from last weds that your car was looking very good at pod and was sounding and going even better look forward to seeing it in action soon mate


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Looking good Lex, just try and remember to keep it on the black stuff!!


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

ashfrancis said:


> alright lex, could not make last DWYB as car is in bits again now raedy for saturday tho just got to re map it now.
> 
> I heard a rumour from last weds that your car was looking very good at pod and was sounding and going even better look forward to seeing it in action soon mate


No sweat dude - buzzed norm bout another demo in oct 

See you sat - good luck :wavey:




knight said:


> Looking good Lex, just try and remember to keep it on the black stuff!!


Thanks and same to you - next time its pissing with rain we should have a race.............to see who can go backwards into a hedge 1st :runaway:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> Thanks and same to you - next time its pissing with rain we should have a race.............to see who can go backwards into a hedge 1st :runaway:


You're on:thumbsup:


----------

